

Norway says Bitcoins aren't real money - JumpCrisscross
http://www.vcpost.com/articles/19673/20131212/norway-bitcoins-arent-real-money.htm

======
forkrulassail
Norway should read more Robert Anton Wilson, I'd recommend starting with
'Reality is what you can get away with'

------
jongibbins
"Bitcoin says Norway isn't a real country" ... probably

